# Download-Betrug



## Ravelli (2 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe am 09.04.2012 über Shareit eine Videoschulung des Effektiv-Verlages (GmbH) online bestellt, bezahlt und herunter geladen. Shareit (Shareit.com) ist ein Zahlungsprozessor für Affiliate-Verkäufer.
Dabei ging es einmal über ein von ihm entwickeltes neues Videosystem, mit dem man jedes beliebige Keyword bei Google auf Platz 1 bringen kann. Das sollte innerhalb von 24 Stunden oder wenigen Tagen passieren.
Zum Zweiten wurde ein System erklärt, mit dem man innerhalb von 24 Stunden 100.000 neue Interessenten aus Twitter beziehen kann. Das Ganze immer wieder. Der Kaufpreis war 99 €.
Ich habe schon am 2. Tag gemerkt, dass das Videosystem meine Keywords nicht auf Platz 1, aber auch nicht unter die Top 100 bei Google gebracht haben. Dieses habe ich beim Verkäufer schriftlich reklamiert, worauf er mir eine Rückerstattung von 15 € angeboten hat.
Das habe ich abgelehnt und den vollen Kaufpreis zurück verlangt. Das hat der Verkäufer abgelehnt. Ein Rücktrittsrecht hätte ich auch nicht bei Download-Artikel.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mit dem zweiten System gearbeitet und auch hier festgestellt, dass seine Anpreisung unwahr war. Dies habe ich auch schriftlich mitgeteilt und eine Frist zur Stellungnahme gegeben, sollte es an mir gelegen haben, warum die zugesicherten Eigenschaften nicht eingetreten sind.
Am Sonntag läuft diese Frist ebenfalls ab. Bis jetzt habe ich keine Reaktion von dem Verkäufer.
Was soll ich jetzt weiter unternehmen. Klagen wegen 99 €?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2012)

Ravelli schrieb:


> ein von ihm entwickeltes neues Videosystem, mit dem man jedes beliebige Keyword bei Google auf Platz 1 bringen kann.


...das ist doch aber womöglich einen Manipulation, also ein Betrug, oder?



Ravelli schrieb:


> Rücktrittsrecht hätte ich auch nicht bei Download-Artikel


...kommt darauf an, ob dir das Widerrufsrecht überhaupt in der korrekten Weise, zur dauerhaften Speicherung mitgeteilt worden ist. Ansonsten hat der Anbieter mit der Erbringung der Leistung bereits begonnen, bzw. diese abgeschlossen. Somit ist Widerruf eher nicht möglich, dann müsste man eben über den Mangelzustand und dessen Korrektur nachdenken.



Ravelli schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt weiter unternehmen.
> 
> 
> > AW: ...halte dich an Gutmenschen, denen gepredigt wird:
> ...


Für derartige Fragen gibt es Anwälte, die erklären auch Halunken, wie man gegen Halunken vorgehen kann. Hier jedenfalls, wird man dich nicht weiter beraten, da das verboten ist.


----------



## BenTigger (2 Juni 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Hier jedenfalls, wird man dich nicht weiter beraten, da das verboten ist.


Nur zur Anmerkung bevor wieder die Zeterer loslegen, das ist nicht vom Forumbetreiber verboten, sondern vom deutschen Gesetzgeber 
Rechtsberatungsgesetz, nur Anwälte durfen Rechtsberatung durchführen ...


----------



## jupp11 (2 Juni 2012)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz


> Das *Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz* (Gesetz über außergerichtliche Rechtsdienstleistungen, RDG) regelt seit dem 1. Juli 2008 in Deutschland die Befugnis, außergerichtliche Rechtsdienstleistungen zu erbringen. Es löst damit das bis zum 30. Juni 2008 geltende Rechtsberatungsgesetz (RBerG) ab. Anders als das RBerG regelt das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz nicht die Erbringung von Rechtsdienstleistungen im gerichtlichen Verfahren; dies ist nunmehr in den jeweiligen Verfahrensordnungen geregelt.


----------



## BenTigger (3 Juni 2012)

Wie auch immer der neue Fachname jetzt lautet, es bleibt beim alten Status, Im Forum dürfen wir keine Rechtsberatungen durchführen, da wir keine Erlaubniss dazu haben.



> Als Rechtsdienstleistung gilt dabei "jede Tätigkeit in konkreten fremden Angelegenheiten, sobald sie eine rechtliche Prüfung des Einzelfalls erfordert".


 
Und das wäre in diesem Falle gegeben und ist uns daher nicht erlaubt.

Grund:



> Ziel des Gesetzes ist es, die Rechtssuchenden, den Rechtsverkehr und die Rechtsordnung vor unqualifizierten Rechtsdienstleistungen zu schützen (§ 1 Abs. 1 Satz 2 RDG)


 
Zitate von http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz


----------



## Kaki1959 (19 Juni 2012)

Guten Tag, 
ich habe Jahr 2010 einen neuen Computer gekauft und wolte mir Skype runterlassen. Ich habe dann im Januar 2011 eine Rechnung von web.Download.net von 96 € bekommen. Nach langem Überlegen habe ich den Beitrag bezahlt. Ich habe per Fax und Einschreiben die Kündigung meines angeblich geschlossen Vertages an die Firma Estesa GmbH geschickt.Jetzt habe ich gestern erneut eine Rechnung von 96 € bekommen, worin ich aufgefordert werde, innerhalb von 10 Tagen zu zahlen. Ich habe nun die Bitte, ob ihr mir sagen könnt, ob ich bezahlen muss?
Ich stelle auch mal das Anschrreiben rein, was mir per E-Mail geschickt worden ist;
Web-Downloads.net - Ihre Rechnung 2. Vertragsjahr

Medieninhaber: 
ESTESA GmbH
Global Gateway 2478
Rue De La Perle, Mahe
Republik Seychellen


e-mail: [email protected]
Webseite: www.web-downloads.net


Bei Zahlung bitte angeben:

Rechnungs-Nr.: ........


Rechnung vom 17.06.2012 (2. Vertragsjahr)

Sehr geehrte Frau .....

wir danken für Ihre Mitgliedschaft und stellen Ihnen hierfür den nachfolgenden Betrag 
für das zweite Vertragsjahr in Rechnung:

Leistung: Jahreszugang (2. Vertragsjahr) zu www.web-downloads.net
Kosten: 8,00 EUR monatlich, zahlbar 12 Monate im Voraus

Betrag: 96,00 EUR

Bitte überweisen Sie den Betrag in Höhe von 96,00 EUR innerhalb von
10 Tagen nach Rechnungserhalt auf unser unten genanntes Konto.

Bitte geben Sie als Verwendungszweck unbedingt Ihre RechnungsNr. an und als Kontoinhaber die
ESTA ESA LTD. an, damit wir Ihre Zahlung korrekt zuordnen können.

Kontoinhaber:
ESTA ESA LTD

Daten für SEPA-Überweisung:
IBAN:       CY78005001400001400157948001
SWIFT/BIC:  HEBACY2N


Im Mailanhang finden Sie Ihre Rechnung im PDF-Format.
Zum Öffnen der PDF-Datei benötigen Sie den kostenlosen Acrobat Reader:
http://www.adobe.de/products/acrobat/readstep2.html


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

ESTESA GmbH
Web-Downloads.net

Sollten Sie Fragen zur Rechnung haben so kontaktieren Sie bitte unser Support-Team.

Nähere Informationen zum Betreiber:
http://www.web-downloads.net/1imprint.php
Firmensitz:
ESTESA GmbH
Global Gateway 2478 Rue De La Perle, Mahe Republik Seychellen
email: [email protected]
Telefon: 01805 - 015096
Telefax: 01805 - 015125
0,14 Eur/Min a. d. dt. Festnetz, Mobilfunkhöchstpreis 42ct/min
17.06.2012 wir danken Ihnen für Ihre Mitgliedschaft und stellen Ihnen den Betrag für das zweite Vertragsjahr in Rechnung:
Der Bruttobetrag beinhaltet 0% MwSt.
Bitte überweisen Sie den Betrag in Höhe von 96,00 EUR - innerhalb von 10 Tagen nach Rechnungserhalt - auf unser unten genanntes Konto:
Bitte geben Sie als Verwendungszweck unbedingt Ihre Rechnungsnummer an und als Kontoinhaber die ESTA ESA LTD., damit wir Ihre Zahlung korrekt zuordnen können.
ESTESA GmbH, Global Gateway 2478, Rue La Perle, Seychelles
Karin Deja Dorotheenstraße 28-30 51145 Köln Deutschland
Sehr geehrte Frau ......
Leistung:
Betrag:
Jahreszugang 2. Vertragsjahr für
www.web-downloads.net
Kosten: 8,00 EUR monatlich, zahlbar 12 Monate im Voraus
96,00 EUR
Kontoinhaber:
ESTA ESA LTD.
Daten für SEPA-Überweisung:
IBAN: CY78005001400001400157948001 SWIFT/BIC: HEBACY2N
Mit freundlichen Grüssen ESTESA GmbH
Estesa GmbH ist eine nach dem Recht der Republik Seychellen gegründete und registrierte Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung.
Bei Zahlung bitte angeben:
Rechnungs-Nr.
......


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Juni 2012)

Gegenfrage: Warum sitzen die wohl auf den Seychellen?
Schau einmal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ds-net-premiumloads-net-auf-kundenfang.33194/


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2012)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Warum sitzen die wohl auf den Seychellen?


ich nehms mal vorweg ...


> ....weil sie gemeinhin sowohl in Deutschland als auch in Österreich als Betrüger und Steuerhinterzieher verdächtig sind und sich dadurch nicht ungeschickt ihrer Strafverfolgung entziehen.


----------



## BenTigger (19 Juni 2012)

@kaki1958

Bitte auch unbedingt das hier lesen und den Links dort folgen. Danach kannst du ruhig schlafen und mit den nächsten 96€ schön mit deiner Frau essen gehen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.18942/

Danach kommt das Kalletaler-dreieck, welches aber mit guten Spamfilter zu ertragen ist 
http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/


----------



## Ajed01 (20 Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
ich möchte mich erst mal herzlich für eure netten Zuschriften bedanken. Ich war doch sehr irritiert, weil ich nun schon wieder eine Rechnung von der Fa. Estrada bekommen habe, obwohl ich bereits voriges Jahr meine Kündigung für meinen angeblich geschlossenen Vertrag abgeschickt habe und überhaupt keine Raktion von der Fa. Estesa bekam. Ich denke, wenn ich nicht zahle, wir mir die Fa. Estesa bestimmt schicke Drohbriefe schicken. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, wie ich darauf reagieren soll?

Vielen Dank
Karin


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (20 Juni 2012)

Ajed01 schrieb:


> ....wie ich darauf reagieren soll?


@ Karin, es gibt keine Estrada und diese Estesa ist reiner Lug und Trug. Schau dir doch nur mal die eMail an, die wissen ja selbst nicht, wie sie genannt werden sollen. Solchen Möchtegernabzockern sollte man nicht mal ignorieren! Allen Ernstes, du wirst dich doch nicht mit solchen Halunken unterhalten wollen, oder? Lass die doch schreiben und teures Porto vergeuden, in der Sache ist jegliche Kommunikation unsäglich und was die Forderung betrifft:


> Wer nicht bezahlt, kann sein Geld behalten!


----------



## Ajed01 (20 Juni 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen, 

ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr mir sagen könnt, wie ich in diesem Forum weiter mit mit meinem Benutzernamen Kaki1959 schreiben kann. Jedes Mal, wenn ich auf "Thema Antworten" gehe, werde ich darauf hingewiesen, dass mein Benutzernamen schon vergeben ist. Deshalb habe ich mich im Moment mit "Ajed01" gemeldet.
Vielen Dank
Karin


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (20 Juni 2012)

Ajed01 schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr mir sagen könnt, wie ich in diesem Forum weiter mit mit meinem Benutzernamen Kaki1959 schreiben kann.


Dazu musst du als Kaki1959 angemeldet sein, also oben rechts anmelden und Haken setzen bei angemeldet bleiben. Als Gast kannst du den Namen nicht noch einmal verwenden, da den ja schon der Nutzer Kaki1959 hat.


----------



## Kaki1959 (20 Juni 2012)

Hallo Rüdiger,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis! I

Karin


----------



## Kaki1959 (21 Juni 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen, 

ich bin relativ neu hier und habe mir hier einige Dialoge von euch durch gelesen. Ich habe euch ja geschrieben, dass ich auch in die Abofalle von Web.download.net gefallen bin. Ich wollte mir damals Skype auf meinen neuen Rechner installieren und so
somit habe ich damals das Antragsformular mit meiner Adresse ausgefüllt. Die Fa. Estesa hat also nicht nur meine E-Mail-Adresse, sondern auch meine komplette Anschrift. Jetzt zu meiner Frage: wird mir das zum Verhängnis werden, wenn ich nicht zahle?
Vielen Dank
Karin


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2012)

@ Karin, lies dir das Posting vom Rüdiger Kunz #11 noch mal durch. Wenn du dann immer noch der Meinung bist zahlen zu wollen, dann tue das - wenn nicht, ist es gut so!


----------



## BenTigger (21 Juni 2012)

@Kaki1959, Ja das kann dir insofern zum Verhängniss werden, das du nicht nur E-Mails bekommst, die mit einem Spamfilter ohne viel zu tun entsorgt werden, sondern evtl. auch Massen an Snailpost (Papierbriefe), die du dann selbst in die Papierwertstofftonne werfen musst und diese dann schneller voll wird. Das ist wirklich schrecklich viel Arbeit. Aber man hörte auch schon davon, das diese arbeit trotzdem ansteht, wenn Mann/Frau bezahlt hat, da die trotzdem weiterfordern.


----------



## Hippo (21 Juni 2012)

Meine Adresse steht auch im Telefonbuch ...
Laß Dich von denen einfach ...
... na Du weißt schon was - wegen mir auch spiralförmig


----------

